# What meats are safe?



## Poppy_the_hedgie (Nov 14, 2016)

Hello! I was wondering if all/what meats are safe as a treat. I know chicken is safe and I have given Poppy bits of unseasoned cooked chicken breast. She loved it! Chicken is pretty plain but what about meats like ham? Turkey? Beef? I know lunch meats are two salty but what about bacon? Thanks in advance. Just trying to offer her different types as she seemed to really enjoy the chicken!


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Anything that's cured like ham or bacon is not good for them. Beef, turkey and pork, uncured of course, are safe.


----------



## Poppy_the_hedgie (Nov 14, 2016)

Ok thank you! Guess I won't be sharing my bacon anytime soon!


----------



## Artemis-Ichiro (Jan 22, 2016)

Ichiro loves salmon.


----------



## Poppy_the_hedgie (Nov 14, 2016)

I read somewhere that they can't digest fish. Is this true?


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

No that isn't true, the issue with fish is it can give some hedgehogs very very smelly poops while it has no effect on others.


----------



## Artemis-Ichiro (Jan 22, 2016)

nikki said:


> No that isn't true, the issue with fish is it can give some hedgehogs very very smelly poops while it has no effect on others.


I'm One of the lucky ones, the smell doesn't change and my husband and daughter eat a lot of salmon so it's easy for me and Ichiro is very happy.

He also eats natural balance with salmon as the main ingredient and doesn't like other kibble.


----------

